# Need to know how to install seal in pop-out window.



## volkswayne (Aug 24, 2005)

Does anyone know how to install the rubber seal into the grove on a pop-out rear quarter window? I tried using a headliner tool with slicone but took almost a hour to go half way around.


----------



## hawaiivr6 (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Need to know how to install seal in pop-out window. (volkswayne)*

If you haven't got it yet this might work. If does not apply to your situation just ignore.
Put the sieal on the window first and then get some thin strong string or rope. I use the nylon pull string that are on blinds in da house. Now feed in the string to the seam that will fit on to the frame of the car, can use fingers or flat head screwdriver, and go all the way around and overlap by 1/2 inch. Now position the window into place with the tails of string hanging into the car. While one person applies pressure to the window another will pull the string out which will pull the flap of rubber over the frame of the car. The angle you pull string out will make it easy or hard so find sweet angle. Pull string all the way around and push in glass when done to make sure it seated all the way in.


----------

